# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  مشکل با سوال مثلثات

## alish78

سلام
دوستان من این سوال یک رو خیلی روش فکر کردم و هر ۴ تا گزینه به نظر درست میاد و مورد نادرستی نیست ولی توی پاسخ تشریحی گفته گزینه ۴ نادرسته
میشه یکی برام توضیح بده چطوری شده؟

----------


## JOEY_DEX

اینا همشون که درستن :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## vahidz771

درسته دیگه .
تو دوتای اول که درستن شکی نیست . توی سومی و چهارمی هم اینو یادت نگه دار ( یجورایی یه هم ارزی هست ) :
* |sinX|<|X|<|tgX|*
که گزینه سه درسته و چهار نادرست میشه

----------


## Amsterdam

سلام من اینب طوری حل کردم نمیدونم درسته یا نه 
بعد تهش دلتا مثبت اومده ینی معادله همواره بزرگتر از صفر نیس همین طوری اومد تو ذهنم شاید اشتباهم باشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## E.M10

> سلام
> دوستان من این سوال یک رو خیلی روش فکر کردم و هر ۴ تا گزینه به نظر درست میاد و مورد نادرستی نیست ولی توی پاسخ تشریحی گفته گزینه ۴ نادرسته
> میشه یکی برام توضیح بده چطوری شده؟


 حالا یه اشتباهی کرده
شما ببخشید

----------


## Lovelife

مدیر انتشارات و مولف باید اعدام بشن
چجوری تو سوال اول این سوتیو داده؟!؟!؟!
اونم سوال به این آسونی
این کتاب چیه؟
ریاضیات تجربی؟

----------


## alish78

> سلام من اینب طوری حل کردم نمیدونم درسته یا نه 
> بعد تهش دلتا مثبت اومده ینی معادله همواره بزرگتر از صفر نیس همین طوری اومد تو ذهنم شاید اشتباهم باشه





> درسته دیگه .
> تو دوتای اول که درستن شکی نیست . توی سومی و چهارمی هم اینو یادت نگه دار ( یجورایی یه هم ارزی هست ) :
> * |sinX|<|X|<|tgX|*
> که گزینه سه درسته و چهار نادرست میشه


اقا اصن انقد دردسر نداره دایره مثلثاتی بکشی ده درجه رو رسم کنی میبینی همه گزینه ها درستن

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

----------


## alish78

> حالا یه اشتباهی کرده
> شما ببخشید


یعنی میگی همشون درستن؟

----------


## alish78

> مدیر انتشارات و مولف باید اعدام بشن
> چجوری تو سوال اول این سوتیو داده؟!؟!؟!
> اونم سوال به این آسونی
> این کتاب چیه؟
> ریاضیات تجربی؟


ریاضیات پایه خیلی سبز

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

----------


## E.M10

> یعنی میگی همشون درستن؟


درستن
تقریبی 10 درجه رو کشیدم 
سبز سینوسشه
زرد تانژانتشه
طوسی کسینوسشه
آبی کتانژانتشه

خودت بررسی کن

----------


## alish78

> درستن
> تقریبی 10 درجه رو کشیدم 
> سبز سینوسشه
> زرد تانژانتشه
> طوسی کسینوسشه
> آبی کتانژانتشه
> 
> خودت بررسی کن


منم دقیقا همینکارو کردم

----------


## E.M10

> منم دقیقا همینکارو کردم


پس چرا به خودت شک داری؟!

----------


## alish78

> پس چرا به خودت شک داری؟!


خب دیدم تو پاسخنامه زده گزینه ۴ خیلی تعجب کردم

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sonyfan


مدیر انتشارات و مولف باید اعدام بشن
چجوری تو سوال اول این سوتیو داده؟!؟!؟!
اونم سوال به این آسونی
این کتاب چیه؟
ریاضیات تجربی؟


یکی این داداشمونو آروم کنه*

----------


## Merlin021

*حاجی برا ریاضیات و دیف اینا برو الگو کار کن این خیلی سبز میپوکونتت ها 
*

----------


## alish78

> *حاجی برا ریاضیات و دیف اینا برو الگو کار کن این خیلی سبز میپوکونتت ها 
> *


الگو سه بعدیشو دارم خیلی سخت و نامفهومه

----------


## Phenotype_2

اینجوری استدلال نمیکنن ک!!!!

گزاره ی گزینه 1 درسته. کتانژانت 10 درجه با تانژانت 80 درجه برابر. چون تانژانت توی ربع اول صعودیه پس تانژانت 80 از تانزانت 10 بزرگتره.
 گزاره گزینه 2 درسته. کوسینوس 10 با سینوس 80 برابره و سینوس توی ربع اول صعودیه.
گزاره ی گزینه 3 درسته. سینوس 10 درجه مثته. کوسینوس ده مثبته و کوچکتر از واحده. پس معکوس کوسینوس ده بزرگتر از واحده. نیجه اینکه سینوس ده کوچکتر تانژانت ده. کلا تانژانت هز زاویه ای از سینوس همون زاویه بزرگتره.
گزاره ی گزینه 4 درست. کوتانژانت 10 بزرگتر از کتانزانت 45ه. پس کتانژانت 10 بزرگتر از واحده در حالی ک سینوس ده کوچکتر از واحده.

----------


## vahidz771

> *حاجی برا ریاضیات و دیف اینا برو الگو کار کن این خیلی سبز میپوکونتت ها 
> *


داداش من فعلا دارم IQ دیف کار میکنم ، میخوام تا عید تموم کنم برم سراغ یه کتاب دیگه ، الگو خوبه ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط vahidz771


داداش من فعلا دارم IQ دیف کار میکنم ، میخوام تا عید تموم کنم برم سراغ یه کتاب دیگه ، الگو خوبه ؟


اره دادا عالیه عالی





 نوشته اصلی توسط alish78


الگو سه بعدیشو دارم خیلی سخت و نامفهومه


نمیدونم چی بگم دادا یادم افتاد یه تاپیک هم فک کنم زده بودی والا برا خود من که خیلی هم مفهومه و با همین سخت بودنش یعنی سطح بالا بودنش حال میکنم هرچی که باشه بهتر از این خیلی سبزه که :d*

----------


## alish78

> *
> نمیدونم چی بگم دادا یادم افتاد یه تاپیک هم فک کنم زده بودی والا برا خود من که خیلی هم مفهومه و با همین سخت بودنش یعنی سطح بالا بودنش حال میکنم هرچی که باشه بهتر از این خیلی سبزه که :d*


میشه بگی خیلی سبز مشکلش چیه اخه ندیدم تا حالا کسی بگه خوب نیست

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alish78


میشه بگی خیلی سبز مشکلش چیه اخه ندیدم تا حالا کسی بگه خوب نیست


والا من قبلا هم از همین سوالای غلط اینا دیدم توش بعدش در کل سطح خوبی هم نداره و کتاب خوبی هم نیست البته به نظر من و البته خیلی از دوستان . خیلی سبز تو ریاضیات تجربی خوبه اما واسه ما ریاضی ها الگو خوبه*

----------


## alish78

> *
> 
> والا من قبلا هم از همین سوالای غلط اینا دیدم توش بعدش در کل سطح خوبی هم نداره و کتاب خوبی هم نیست البته به نظر من و البته خیلی از دوستان . خیلی سبز تو ریاضیات تجربی خوبه اما واسه ما ریاضی ها الگو خوبه*


یعنی سطحش پایینه یا بالاس؟
الگو به نظر خودت تستشو بخونم بهتره یا سه بعدیشو؟

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

----------


## E.M10

> اینجوری استدلال نمیکنن ک!!!!
> 
> گزاره ی گزینه 1 درسته. کتانژانت 10 درجه با تانژانت 80 درجه برابر. چون تانژانت توی ربع اول صعودیه پس تانژانت 80 از تانزانت 10 بزرگتره.
>  گزاره گزینه 2 درسته. کوسینوس 10 با سینوس 80 برابره و سینوس توی ربع اول صعودیه.
> گزاره ی گزینه 3 درسته. سینوس 10 درجه مثته. کوسینوس ده مثبته و کوچکتر از واحده. پس معکوس کوسینوس ده بزرگتر از واحده. نیجه اینکه سینوس ده کوچکتر تانژانت ده. کلا تانژانت هز زاویه ای از سینوس همون زاویه بزرگتره.
> گزاره ی گزینه 4 درست. کوتانژانت 10 بزرگتر از کتانزانت 45ه. پس کتانژانت 10 بزرگتر از واحده در حالی ک سینوس ده کوچکتر از واحده.


تسته ها!!!!

----------


## Phenotype_2

شما تسلط نداری. وگرنه صحت هر گزینه کمتر از 3 ثانیه تحقیق میشه. توی 20 ثاینه هم حل کامل میشه هم سیاه کردن گزینه توی پاسخبرگ.

----------


## vahidz771

> میشه بگی خیلی سبز مشکلش چیه اخه ندیدم تا حالا کسی بگه خوب نیست


منم از دبیرا شنیدم اشکال بخصوص توی جواب تستا خیلی زیاد داره حداقل چاپ های 93.94ش اینجوری بوده ، چاپ جدید شاید اصلاح کرده باشن . حتی یه درسنامه که توی کتاب اون بخش عوض شده این خیلی سبز به همون سبک قبلی درس داده بود که کلا الفاتحه :Yahoo (15):

----------


## SkyWalker313

> سلام
> دوستان من این سوال یک رو خیلی روش فکر کردم و هر ۴ تا گزینه به نظر درست میاد و مورد نادرستی نیست ولی توی پاسخ تشریحی گفته گزینه ۴ نادرسته
> میشه یکی برام توضیح بده چطوری شده؟


کتابت چاپ چندمه؟ 
مال من فرق داره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alish78

> کتابت چاپ چندمه؟ 
> مال من فرق داره


آخرین نسخشه مال امساله

----------


## alish78

> شما تسلط نداری. وگرنه صحت هر گزینه کمتر از 3 ثانیه تحقیق میشه. توی 20 ثاینه هم حل کامل میشه هم سیاه کردن گزینه توی پاسخبرگ.


شما که تسلط داری چطور متوجه نشدی سوال مشکل داره؟

----------


## SkyWalker313

> آخرین نسخشه مال امساله


من چاپ اولشو از یه بنده خدایی تو دیوار گرفتم
دقیقا همین دو روز پیش  :Yahoo (21): 
اینجور که بوش میاد باید با دریایی از اشتباهات تو پاسخنامه مواجه بشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alish78

> من چاپ اولشو از یه بنده خدایی تو دیوار گرفتم
> دقیقا همین دو روز پیش 
> اینجور که بوش میاد باید با دریایی از اشتباهات تو پاسخنامه مواجه بشم


تو صفحه اول توضیحات کتاب چی زده؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> شما که تسلط داری چطور متوجه نشدی سوال مشکل داره؟


من گزینه ها رو تشریح کردم. ب من چ سوال غلطه. گفتم ک همه گزینه ها گزاره های درستی هستن. سوال غلطه ک غلطه. بشین ی گوشه گریه کن واسش ک سوال غلطه

----------


## alish78

> من گزینه ها رو تشریح کردم. ب من چ سوال غلطه. گفتم ک همه گزینه ها گزاره های درستی هستن. سوال غلطه ک غلطه. بشین ی گوشه گریه کن واسش ک سوال غلطه


اقا چرا دعوا داری
من خودم توی تاپیک گفتم که به نظر من سوال غلطه بقیه هم نظرشونو بگن حالا شما چرا بهت برخورده من نمیدونم
اول تاپیکو بخون بعدا بیا توهین کن[emoji52]

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اقا چرا دعوا داری
> من خودم توی تاپیک گفتم که به نظر من سوال غلطه بقیه هم نظرشونو بگن حالا شما چرا بهت برخورده من نمیدونم
> اول تاپیکو بخون بعدا بیا توهین کن[emoji52]


حالت خوب نیست تو انگار! :Yahoo (13): 
دو بار با من حرف زدی هر دو بار اشتباه برداشت کردی. انقت کجوکوله نباش.توهین؟ روان پریشی داری؟

----------


## alish78

> حالت خوب نیست تو انگار!
> دو بار با من حرف زدی هر دو بار اشتباه برداشت کردی. انقت کجوکوله نباش.توهین؟ روان پریشی داری؟


از طرز صحبت شما مشخصه کی حالش خوب نیست
اول میای میگی تو تسلط نداری من زیر سه ثانیه حلش کردم
بعد میای میگی برو بشین گریه کن که سوال مشکل داره
الانم اینطوری جواب میدی
اونوقت من حالم خوب نیست؟ عجب!!!

----------


## Phenotype_2

> از طرز صحبت شما مشخصه کی حالش خوب نیست
> اول میای میگی تو تسلط نداری من زیر سه ثانیه حلش کردم
> بعد میای میگی برو بشین گریه کن که سوال مشکل داره
> الانم اینطوری جواب میدی
> اونوقت من حالم خوب نیست؟ عجب!!!


طرز صحبت من بد به نظر میرسه" چون بد فک میکنی.
تسلط نداری رو با تو نبودم. خیلی باید کج اندیش باشی ک اینو توهین برداشت کنی در حالی ک تو اصلا مخاطب اون جمله نبودی.
سه ثانیه رو هم در جواب دوستی ک گفت این ی تسته گفتم. باز با تونبودم..
برو بشین گریه کن ممکنه بد ب نظر برسه ولی نیست. ماتم گرفته بودی ک سوال غلطه. منم گفتم برو ی گوشه گریه کن بغضت باز بشه
حالا اینطور جواب میدم ینی چطور جواب میدم؟ فراخور بیانته.
بله حالت خوب نیست. برداشت هات کجو کوله هستن.

----------


## alish78

> طرز صحبت من بد به نظر میرسه" چون بد فک میکنی.
> تسلط نداری رو با تو نبودم. خیلی باید کج اندیش باشی ک اینو توهین برداشت کنی در حالی ک تو اصلا مخاطب اون جمله نبودی.
> سه ثانیه رو هم در جواب دوستی ک گفت این ی تسته گفتم. باز با تونبودم..
> برو بشین گریه کن ممکنه بد ب نظر برسه ولی نیست. ماتم گرفته بودی ک سوال غلطه. منم گفتم برو ی گوشه گریه کن بغضت باز بشه
> حالا اینطور جواب میدم ینی چطور جواب میدم؟ فراخور بیانته.
> بله حالت خوب نیست. برداشت هات کجو کوله هستن.


اگه واقعا اون تسلط نداری رو با من نبودی که واقعا معذرت میخوام ولی تو هم بهتر بود مخاطبتو نقل قول میکردی چون کسیو نقل قول نکردی فکر کردم منظورت باید با استارتر باشه(بازم معذرت میخوام)

----------


## Lovelife

عه انقد منابعو نگید تازه منابعم تکمیل شده باز منو تو شک میندازین

----------

